# 25mm tires fit 2014 Caad 10s? 2015 vs 2014 Caad 10 questions



## littlepitboy (May 26, 2013)

Saw that the 2015 CAAD 10s now fit 25mm tires. Where there alterations made to the frame and fork to fit this? Or 2014 and 2015 models exactly the same in terms of specs?

Ive heard of people saying that 25mm tires on their 2014 Caad10s were too close for comfort on the chainstays but personally havent seen firt hand.

I have 22mm width Assault Wheelsets using 23mm tires. Thinking of getting 25mm tires but not sure if it would fit / clearance issues. 

Just making sure. Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I cannot tell you specifically, but have installed 25mm tires on several of my bikes and can offer an approach that will give you a pretty good idea.

Using your allen keys as feeler gauges, check at every point with your existing setup where there could be an issue and note the clearance you have now:

front - under brake.
Rear - under brake
- chainstays
- tire to seat tube (the closest point on my Cannondale btw).

Assume that the 25mm tires are going to need 1 extra mm all around than what you have now.

There are also differences between manufacturers - Conti are on the small side for instance and measure about 1mm less than the Pro race.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I run 25mm GP4000s on my 2014 with no issues.


----------



## Matt927 (Apr 11, 2012)

My girlfriend runs Schwalbe Ultremo DD in 25c on her 48cm CAAD 10 with no problem at all. In fact for a while she had some Michelin Pro Race 4 25c tires which measure closer to a 28c with no problem. Granted she was running them on rims slightly narrower then yours.

Now my EVO is a whole other story.....


----------



## littlepitboy (May 26, 2013)

For those that want to make the change..

I finally made the change.. Running 25mm Gp4000s2 on Reynolds Assault on size 48 Caad 10 with no issues front and rear


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No problem running 28mm Vittoria Pavé CG on 15c rims on a CAAD 10 2013-2015.


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have had zero issues running 25mm Gatorkins on my 2014 Caad10. As mentioned above I think some riders are fitting 28s in there, which I am guessing is a bit of a tight fit. I think Cannondale has starting speccing 25mm tires as more people are running that size over the 23mm that came stock on the bikes.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a few concerns about this myself...My wife has a 2010 CAAD8 or 9 with the stock tires. She has an old Schwinn with fairly fresh Bontrager 28c touring tires that she wants on the Cannondale, so I was mostly curious if it would work decently.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

No prob at all, I've been running Conti and Vittoria 25s for years on my Caad10's, '12 '13 and '14. I even broke a rear spoke last week and no rubbing.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

old_fuji said:


> I had a few concerns about this myself...My wife has a 2010 CAAD8 or 9 with the stock tires. She has an old Schwinn with fairly fresh Bontrager 28c touring tires that she wants on the Cannondale, so I was mostly curious if it would work decently.


Nope, the 28c Bontrager tires rub everywhere.


----------



## cgrr (Mar 15, 2011)

I run 25s on my 2012 and swear I could do 28s if I wanted, but have never tried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

